# Rudolph (Arrived 25/12/01 sadly died 22/6/10)



## Tasha93x (Nov 13, 2010)

It's still heartbreaking to think that my best friend is gone, and it still brings tears to my eyes.
Rudolph arrived Christmas '01 and was the loviest rabbit anybody could have hoped for. He became my best friend within days and we held a strong bond through his many years.
He was a bossy rabbit, and what he wanted he tended to get! He never befriended any other of my rabbits(or any other animal) - he even chased the crows and cats away! and so he lived a content life by himself; still managing to boss around my other rabbit Blue through the bars of their cages.
He remained like a puppy through out his years (you always got lots of kisses and licks as a welcoming and you could never go anywhere without him tagging along behind).
Sadly this year was tough for my boy. In Spring I noticed he wasn't hopping in a straight line and would occasionaly fall onto his head. Of course we went straight to the Vets where he was checked out and given medication. His condition improved apart from the occasional wobble and soon he was back to his happy, hoppy self!
Unfortunatly on the 21st June 2010 I went into his house to fed when I noticed he was lying motionless and when I picked him up he was floppy and wobble - unable to run in a straight line. I also obsereved he has dug like crazy in his house the night before. I, again, went straight to the Vets where I waited with my baby until the Vet examined him. Bless his soul he licked my hand non-stop for 15 minutes while we waited for the vet and would not leave my side. The Vet informed us it was not looking great but gave Rudolph some medication to ease the pain and told his to come back tomorrow (if nothing has happened during the night). That night was the worst of my life.
In the morning I awoke early to find Rudolph still alive in his carry case. My mum had been up most of the night with him. I decided to give him a cuddle as this always calmed him down but just as he cuddled into me he let out a horrific screech and several soft muttering noises. Sadly he passed away in my arms. I do believe he waited to say goodbye to me before he left us. I miss him everyday. Here are some memories of my little angel:

Rudolph when he first arrived-






My Rudolph -





Final Christmas- 





Beautiful pic of my boy-





RIP Rudolph, lots of love xox


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm sorry, Tasha. Rudolph ( I love that you called him that, considering he arrived Christmas day) was a beautiful boy, and it sounds like he was a real soul mate to you. He had 9 wonderful years with you, and you can be proud of that!

Jan


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 14, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss, he sounds like an exceptional bunny and will be missed. Rest in Peace Rudolph.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry  He sounds like he was a truly special bunny.


----------



## Tasha93x (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you for your messages everybody they mean alot.
I'm just glad he had a wonderful, long life and I feel blessed for treasuring 9 years with him.
Thanks again


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm sitting here in tears :bawl:

I am so sorry for your loss, it's so heartbreaking. I'm so glad you guys had 9 years together and I bet he is fun running and binkying across the rainbow bridge :hug1


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rudolph was a perfect bunny. The part that he waited to say goodbye to you. I think he wanted you to know that it's okay and he loves you too. That's so heartbreaking but it was a good memory of him in the same time. He was such a handsome bunny. Again, I'm sorry for your loss. RIP, Rudolph. ink iris:


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 14, 2010)

so sorry for your loss of Rudolph, he reminded me of my <3 bunny Pepper who had the same kind of personality. :rainbow::rainbow:


----------



## BunnieRosanna (Nov 15, 2010)

ray:

He is hopping again freely. 9 years - wow, what a wonderful life to have lived.

So sorry to hear. Does the vet know why he declined and wobbled? perhaps just old age?

RIP Rudolph


----------



## Tasha93x (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks very much for the replies everybody, can't tell you how much I appreciate them 
The Vet wasn't too sure what was wrong he thought head tilt at the start on further inspection it wasn't that. So I think it was put down to him straining his back or another muscle(as he did dig around alooot). However I kind of had a feeling he was just getting to be an old boy and his time was coming...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 15, 2010)

Just like our Charlene--we new she was very old and had been slowing down the last 3 months--eating, activity and inter-action. It was time, and even though she was old for a bunny, there is never enough time.


----------



## Tasha93x (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello everybody!
Thank you for all the lovely messages again, very much appreciated 
Here is a short video I posted on youtube of Rudolph from years ago (thought you might like to see him being his wonderful self!) Sorry about the rubbish quality, was taken mobile phone style!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYTstMq6lV4[/ame]


----------

